# Guy rants on YouTube about drivers unwilling to give him a ride without a car seat for his kid



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Warning language




Guess he doesn't care about laws or his child safety.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like he got into a fight with a fishing tackle box.... and lost.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

That guy is just a winner in life. I can tell. 

The sad thing is he would be an Uber driver if he could afford a car.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Report the video for harmful comments and violence, get his while channel taken down.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Some people should simply not be permitted to reproduce!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This guy needs to be reported to Child Protective Services as well. 
He said he's going to bash the next drivers window out that cancels. 
Doing all this while he has a child with him is putting the kid at risk as well.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> Report the video for harmful comments and violence, get his while channel taken down.





UberBeamer said:


> Done.


Double likes for this if I could.

It's just so deliciously warranted in that instant karma sort of way.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't know if that hair is normal in California, but that's the worst style I ever seen....looks like a D-bag.



Cableguynoe said:


> That guy is just a winner in life. I can tell.
> 
> The sad thing is he would be an Uber driver if he could afford a car.


or a house with a washer dryer combo in it
...he looks like government supported loser


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

If something were to happen to his child during the ride, he would be the first to sue.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Real candidate for father of the year !
Does anyone have the YouTube link .

imagine bring married to that POShit!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> If something were to happen to his child during the ride, he would be the first to sue.


Yup. He would say "how dare they take my child without a proper car seat!"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Not sure why he’s so angry at the Uber driver.... he should be angry at his barber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That guy is just a winner in life. I can tell.
> 
> The sad thing is he would be an Uber driver if he could afford a car.


No, the really sad thing is that he has offspring. Poor kid!



Iann said:


> He said he's going to bash the next drivers window out that cancels.


The prudent asshole would not try that in Miami. The driver would shoot him dead.



Brian-drives said:


> imagine bring married to that POShit!!


Wait...MARRIED????

For real? He's a baby-daddy and source of welfare checks.

Think he's a piece of work? Wait til you see Momma!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I don't know if that hair is normal in California, but that's the worst style I ever seen....looks like a D-bag.



That's hurts JG. 
You cut me deep this time. 
Real deep.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile I'm just watching the video, looking at and listening to this brain surgeon, and all that keeps going through my head is, "This guy actually managed to get someone to f*** him? AND without a rubber?"

She musta been rufied.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Reminds you of the video of the guy complaining about being turned down for Uber in his brand new mercedes two door.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. He would say "how dare they take my child without a proper car seat!"


This disgusting guy should be banned from Uber for making threats. He can walk or take the bus.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm a strong believer that people should be financially fit before they have kids. If someone cannot afford a car, they should not have kids because they certainly cannot afford them.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Im thinking buying 2 of this..
Easy to store in my trunk..
Plus I hope getting tips as ROI..
$18 at walmart.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Iann said:


> This guy needs to be reported to Child Protective Services as well.
> He said he's going to bash the next drivers window out that cancels.
> Doing all this while he has a child with him is putting the kid at risk as well.


That and making public terroristic threats.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

What a twit.
Did he find those glasses in a lost and found box at Walmart?
Mimes shooting his Uber driver, and posts it?
And he's a breeder?

We're doomed.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Im thinking buying 2 of this..
> Easy to store in my trunk..
> Plus I hope getting tips as ROI..
> $18 at walmart.


If you supply the car seat, you assume the liability. This is a really bad idea.

Just cancel and move on. You aren't getting any tips from scumbag parents who don't give a shit about their kids.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> In Florida, at least, you can be fined if you have a child in the incorrect safety seat.
> This is the #1 reason I don't take kids if they don't have their car seat.
> I also don't let them if the child still needs a standard car seat and all they have are boosters meant for older children that are just on the small side.


Nope, it's the parents who get fined. For hire drivers are exempt. But the parents in the back seat aren't.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> In Florida Uber/Lyft and any other app based TNC are NOT Vehicles For Hire due to we have our own "special" (bought with campaign contributions) legislation that went into effect 7/1/2018.
> No where in that regulation will you find the term Vehicle For Hire referring to us.
> That was intentional.


Last paragraph.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Last paragraph.
> 
> View attachment 210652
> View attachment 210650


You are correct that the parent (if you can even call this guy a "parent".. the sperm donor.. there, that's better..) gets the ticket (in Florida), per that statute. I don't know if TLC is it's own separate designation (separate from "for hire") or not, but if the other poster has something that shows that, I would like to see it (I wasn't able to find anything independently, but then I don't live in FL). Regardless, I still wouldn't count on that saving me as to a liability issue should an accident occur (especially if it was my car seat being used). Providing your own seat is a very bad idea from a liability stand point (separate from the concern of who gets a fine).


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> You are correct that the parent (if you can even call this guy a "parent".. the sperm donor.. there, that's better..) gets the ticket (in Florida), per that statute. I don't know if TLC is it's own separate designation (separate from "for hire") or not, but if the other poster has something that shows that, I would like to see it (I wasn't able to find anything independently, but then I don't live in FL). Regardless, I still wouldn't count on that saving me as to a liability issue should an accident occur (especially if it was my car seat being used). Providing your own seat is a very bad idea from a liability stand point (separate from the concern of who gets a fine).


I'm not telling anyone else what to do *at all*. But I believe the law is written this way to accommodate the scores of parents traveling as tourists.

Uber has already found a solution.. for an additional $8, parents can book a special Uber driver that has at least 1 carseat. If any driver is uncomfortable with taking children w/o carseats they can cancel and inform parents of that option.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I don't know if that hair is normal in California, but that's the worst style I ever seen....looks like a D-bag.


I have essentially the same hair style (when I keep my sides and back trimmed down fully) but I feel mine is generally more professional since it is done to be slicked back. People compliment me on it all the time so I guess it looks good, on me at least


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> I have essentially the same hair style (when I keep my sides and back trimmed down fully) but I feel mine is generally more professional since it is done to be slicked back. People compliment me on it all the time so I guess it looks good, on me at least


Picture and we'll decide


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm not telling anyone else what to do *at all*. But I believe the law is written this way to accommodate the scores of parents traveling as tourists.
> 
> Uber has already found a solution.. for an additional $8, parents can book a special Uber driver that has at least 1 carseat. If any driver is uncomfortable with taking children w/o carseats they can cancel and inform parents of that option.


Yeah, they probably wrote it that way because parents didn't care when cabs got the fine, this is probably supposed to make them care more (although any parent that wouldn't use a seat doesn't care about much anyway).

Having the Uber car seat option to point them to is definitely a nice option to have though.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Like I said looks better when I keep the sides and back shaved down, planned on getting that done today probably, will upload a shot of after for show as well.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Hair looks good but what is going on with that closet LOL

Edit: GOOD not HOOD lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> Like I said looks better when I keep the sides and back shaved down, planned on getting that done today probably, will upload a shot of after for show as well.


you need more clothes in your closet.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Lack of gereral space in this small ass apartment so what isn't used for clothes is storage space lol. Rent has gotten rather absurd in Orlando that a small apartment runs about a grand at least here and wages have definitely not kept up



Cableguynoe said:


> you need more clothes in your closet.


Need to do laundry today so that's why


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> Im thinking buying 2 of this..
> Easy to store in my trunk..
> Plus I hope getting tips as ROI..
> $18 at walmart.


That is a booster seat and the child has to be a specific height and weight. And this is like putting out a sign or tip jar, people will not tip.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok I get it..
If you are a pax with kids..
GTFO and take the bus.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Ok I get it..
> If you are a pax with kids..
> GTFO and take the bus.


If you are a pax with kids, get your kids an age/weight appropriate car seat for transportation.

That's also known as "be a responsible parent". It can be confusing for some.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And, again, since you are particularly slow.
> This does Not apply to Uber/Lyft and other (please pay attention to this part) TNC companies as is established by the fact that TNCs have our own very special category in our own special section of the state laws that Went In To Effect July 1st 2017 (which I misstated as 2018 originally).
> This was specifically done so that we are NOT regulated under any Vehicle For Hire laws.
> 
> ...


They aren't slow, they simply don't believe you. I'm not going to say that I don't believe you (as I don't live in FL, and have no idea what's happening on the ground there), but I was unable to find anything to support that. Could you post a link to a statue or whatever law went into effect that excludes TLCs from "for hire"? I know some other states have done it, but I couldn't find anything about Florida doing it. I'd love to read that (especially for another thread actually).


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0600-0699/0627/Sections/0627.748.html
> 
> Specifically the part that states it doesn't include taxi and For hire...


Thank you, once I had a section number I was able to find out all kinds of interesting things. 

So, just so the record is clear, it seems TNCs don't count as for-hire thanks to 627.748 (which is actually good over all, it frees drivers from all kinds of other things they'd have to register, insure, be held to, etc). On the negative side, it seems he/she is right, the driver would (or at least could) get the fine currently for 316.613. It does appear that they are working on getting 316.613 amended to include TNCs (but it doesn't seem to be much of a priority as bills for that haven't gotten past draft stage yet).

Odds are it was one of those things where they separated TNCs like Uber from the "for hire" part meaning to do a good thing (free them from the paperwork burdens) and accidentally removed them from the 316.613 protections. I'm sure in time they'll correct it (probably just adding TNCs to the end of 316.613. However, in the meantime, AsIfICare does appear to be correct, the driver would (or at least could) get the fine. Good to know for you FL drivers.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And, again, since you are particularly slow.


This cuts straight to my heart. I'm going to need a few days to recover.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I just had another thought. It seems to me that a cop could, depending on their mood of course, go either (or perhaps both) ways with it. Just playing devils advocate for a moment, if I were a cop, and they had already set a precedent that the parent could be directly charged with it (and they have). It seems that if I pulled over an Uber, with an unrestrained child (as the law sits currently). I could write the parent for 39.01, the driver for 316.613, or both, or whoever pissed me off more, or whoever gave me the most sass, etc... 

Just a thought. 

It's also possible that a cop, not really paying much attention to what was going on with 627.748, could wind up writing the parent under 39.01 simply out of habit hehe.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

If this dumpster fire dad was white he would look like he's trying to channel Hitler.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> I knew it was about time for Godwin's law to apply. A little late actually.


Yeah, I would have thought it would have been in response to my comment about the cop being able to site both the driver and the pax... but no...


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I knew it was about time for Godwin's law to apply. A little late actually.


You made it until page 3 before Hitler was brought up so you did good, kid.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

As said looks better when shaved properly, the slicked back look just works for me tho


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> As said looks better when shaved properly, the slicked back look just works for me tho


I admit it looks better on you than it did on him.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Well I try to keep myself looks at least somewhat professional and this seems to work best with my face shape to look presentable. Most hairstyles look goofy on my head


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I admit it looks better on you than it did on him.


Which is still not necessarily a compliment


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> Like I said looks better when I keep the sides and back shaved down, planned on getting that done today probably, will upload a shot of after for show as well.


Yes....your's looks better than that dude. He looks weird and freaky like he paints his finger nails black and sacrifices animals.
Also like someone mentioned, a serial killer vibe. It might be the lip ring also.

I bet on lunch day with the kids at school, the teachers are like....Jesus, holy hot mess batman!!!!!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes....your's looks better than that dude. He looks weird and freaky like he paints his finger nails black and sacrifices animals.
> Also like someone mentioned, a serial killer vibe. It might be the lip ring also.
> 
> I bet on lunch day with the kids at school, the teachers are like....Jesus, holy hot mess batman!!!!!


Consider every sketchy rider you've had. Consider the likelihood that they've had unprotected sex... voila... parenting!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Consider every sketchy rider you've had. Consider the likelihood that they've had unprotected sex... voila... parenting!


I just can't believe as a parent you would use the laundry mat excuse. I've been in two accidents (both times hit from people blowing of a simple stop sign) where bags deployed.....they would kill a child instantly without a legal car seat.

The way they make cars with 8-10 airbags, a child wouldn't stand a chance anymore.

Working for that car rental place for years, I've seen some messed up insurance claim cars getting the flat bed. One car the person in the back seat not buckled in, broke the passenger front seat hinges on coming full force up from back seat. 
We've seen bullet hole cars and seats with shot drivers and Pax blood, body parts like fingers left in cars from tractor trailers and just blood like the in the movies after a gory accident scene ....after only one day working there, I wore my seat belt everyday, everywhere and including the short trip to store.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

LMAO! Dumbass.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

I just don’t understand. I’m like the total opposite of this guy . He looks to be an a$$ to woman or people in general. But somehow he persuaded a woman to fall in love with him an Bare a child for him that in the end doesn’t care for there safety . And here I am with no one . For the umpteenth consecutive year and I can’t get one beautiful girl to love me . I guess it’s really true woman love the bad boy cause I’ll never be one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLAME HIM !

Call child protective services.

GIVE HIM THE RECOGNITION HE SO RICHLY DESERVES


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> But somehow he persuaded a woman to fall in love with him


No way in hell she loved him.

I saw some of his other videos to confirm if he's a loser in general and wasn't just pissed at Uber drivers.
I was right. Loser top to bottom.



Spider-Man said:


> I can't get one beautiful girl to love me .


Lower your standards.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I reported his ignorant ass.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No way in hell she loved him.
> 
> I saw some of his other videos to confirm he's a loser in general and wasn't just pissed at Uber drivers.
> I was right. Loser top to bottom.
> ...


Or the cheaper way....pay a hot stripper to relieve the pressure valve and clean out the pipes.....it's will be cheaper in the long run and you'll still have your freedom.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No way in hell she loved him.
> 
> I saw some of his other videos to confirm he's a loser in general and wasn't just pissed at Uber drivers.
> I was right. Loser top to bottom.
> ...


I have on 3 occasions. I actually was unattracted to them all . Just wanted to see if it work and im still cursed. Ive learned in the limited dating exp I have in the last decade all girls in America all have the same issue. If you don't have any degrees or make 50k + or drive a certain car or live in a glamorous neighborhood you'll never hear from them the next day upon learning you don't possess these things . I'm saving up for the k1 visa route now.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> I have on 3 occasions. I actually was unattracted to them all . Just wanted to see if it work and im still cursed. Ive learned in the limited dating exp I have in the last decade all girls in America all have the same issue. If you don't have any degrees or make 50k + or drive a certain car or live in a glamorous neighborhood you'll never hear from them the next day upon learning you don't possess these things . I'm saving up for the k1 visa route now.


Well, three out of four ain't bad. No wander I'm swimming in punani.


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Nope, it's the parents who get fined. For hire drivers are exempt. But the parents in the back seat aren't.


I am not so sure about that. Besides, in the event of a lawsuit, their lawyer will sue you for certain, and you'll be defending yourself to get out from under. Screw it. Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

This thread is a goldmine. I think I could sustain a career in stand up based off of the material here alone.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Pic or it never happened...


He did pics after the shave hehe, about 3/4 the way down on page 3


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Spider-Man said:


> If you don't have any degrees or make 50k + or drive a certain car or live in a glamorous neighborhood you'll never hear from them the *next day* upon learning you don't possess these things .


Next day...?



Pawtism said:


> He did pics after the shave hehe, about 3/4 the way down on page 3


My braindead, don't read the thread post never happened!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> I have on 3 occasions. I actually was unattracted to them all . Just wanted to see if it work and im still cursed. Ive learned in the limited dating exp I have in the last decade all girls in America all have the same issue. If you don't have any degrees or make 50k + or drive a certain car or live in a glamorous neighborhood you'll never hear from them the next day upon learning you don't possess these things . I'm saving up for the k1 visa route now.


For some people, that's a blessing, not a curse. 

Reminds me of a line that goes something like "I don't pay for hookers because I don't want to avoid having to go look for it elsewhere, I pay them to go away when we're done." I can't remember the exact line or exactly what it's from, but that's the gist of it anyway. 

Ah, apparently it was Charlie Sheen. Had to go actually look it up because I couldn't recall where I'd seen it.

Charlie Sheen once said on the topic of prostitutes: "I don't pay them for sex. I pay them to leave."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I don't know if that hair is normal in California, but that's the worst style I ever seen....looks like a D-bag.
> 
> or a house with a washer dryer combo in it
> ...he looks like government supported loser


That hair style is only normal in California, because other states send us all their rejects. Give them one-way bus tickets to our once beautiful state. smh : /


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> That hair style is only normal in California, because other states send us all their rejects. Give them one-way bus tickets to our once beautiful state. smh : /


The hair style is actually not unique to The Peoples Republic of California.

And we do NOT pay for their bus tickets! Well, not individually -- I think the state has a trust fund for that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> How this rant somehow led to love advice is yet another one of those universal mysteries that may never be fully understood.


The Cableguy is always ready to give out some love advice. 
Who's next?



Pawtism said:


> He did pics after the shave hehe, about 3/4 the way down on page 3


And he's taking requests.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> I just don't understand. I'm like the total opposite of this guy . He looks to be an a$$ to woman or people in general. But somehow he persuaded a woman to fall in love with him an Bare a child for him that in the end doesn't care for there safety . And here I am with no one . For the umpteenth consecutive year and I can't get one beautiful girl to love me . I guess it's really true woman love the bad boy cause I'll never be one.


Have we seen his gal in any of his videos yet? I have a pretty clear mental approximation of her, but I really don't want to go through this guy's videos to confirm. Any volunteers wanna swim in that cesspool and report back?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Have we seen his gal in any of his videos yet? I have a pretty clear mental approximation of her, but I really don't want to go through this guy's videos to confirm. Any volunteers wanna swim in that cesspool and report back?


I'd imagine that she trips over her self esteem on a daily basis.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's most unfortunate that that guy has offspring.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Have we seen his gal in any of his videos yet? I have a pretty clear mental approximation of her, but I really don't want to go through this guy's videos to confirm. Any volunteers wanna swim in that cesspool and report back?


I'm actually pretty certain there is no woman in his life. 
Because we all know if there was she would be the one doing the laundry


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm actually pretty certain there is no woman in his life.
> Because we all know if there was she would be the one doing the laundry
> 
> View attachment 210851


I don't think you'd make the choice to bring a kid to the laundromat if you had any other childcare options.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I just can't believe as a parent you would use the laundry mat excuse. I've been in two accidents (both times hit from people blowing of a simple stop sign) where bags deployed.....they would kill a child instantly without a legal car seat.
> 
> The way they make cars with 8-10 airbags, a child wouldn't stand a chance anymore.
> 
> ...


Did you mean to reply to someone else? What is the laundry mat excuse?

Ohhh I get it you mean him, not me.

Man I have seen so many lowlifes now I can't beleieve the state doesn't make people get a license to procreate. These people don't even love their kids, they just had them by accident.



Spider-Man said:


> I just don't understand. I'm like the total opposite of this guy . He looks to be an a$$ to woman or people in general. But somehow he persuaded a woman to fall in love with him an Bare a child for him that in the end doesn't care for there safety . And here I am with no one . For the umpteenth consecutive year and I can't get one beautiful girl to love me . I guess it's really true woman love the bad boy cause I'll never be one.


You drive Uber. Gonna have to settle for an ugly woman.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You drive Uber. Gonna have to settle for an ugly woman.


Step 1: Find a woman and get her to commit
Step 2: Drive Uber

IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO PERFORM THESE STEPS IN THE CORRECT ORDER


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If he didn't look so damn ridiculous maybe he'd have a job and could afford a car seat.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Too bad this dirtbag didn't have a run in with the Ubereats driver from a few
weeks ago. This guy was like the next nontipper is going to get it. Lol.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-e...in-after-allegedly-killing-delivery-customer/


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Last week some kid was arrested for making the _hand gesture_ like he was going to shoot-another-person-threat. This guy needs to go down, too.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> That should make for some good evidence in the ensuing court case to follow. What is wrong with people?
> 
> The FBI should probably start looking into this guy now. He could be the next school shooter.


Reported him.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Last week some kid was arrested for making the _hand gesture_ like he was going to shoot-another-person-threat. This guy needs to go down, too.


This right here. At the very least he needs to have his Uber account shut down.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

JimKE said:


> The hair style is actually not unique to The Peoples Republic of California.
> 
> And we do NOT pay for their bus tickets! Well, not individually -- I think the state has a trust fund for that.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> The thick plottens...


I think the cops will be knocking on his door very, very soon. Much harder than that p***y punch in his door showing on the video.


----------



## Ben Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

Ew. Hideous.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

We ALL need to report this pax. Double click his video to get to his channel, then hit report.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You need to leave it up and report his name and photo to Uber

Better yet call the news in his area, they’d looove to air a segment on this.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

And then some 



Allow me to translate. Uber drivers are SpiderMan balloons and he's going to punch you.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

It's a wonder he only has one subscriber. He posted three other videos but I couldn't watch through the second one without feeling my brain cells disintegrate. Don't know if it was the garbage spewing from his mouth or the stupid wannabe Flock of Seagulls haircut.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Not gonna lie I feel sorry for him since I know for a fact if I ran into him as a driver and wasn’t as well mannered these days as I did when younger his dumbass remarks and any threat on my property ( which since I live in Florida gives legal weight to sooo much) his clock would be cleaned so fast he would be in a crying heap well before any cop I call would show to scene likely. Love the stand your ground laws here


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> This thread is a goldmine. I think I could sustain a career in stand up based off of the material here alone.


All comedians should drive Uber !

Uber Pax are great source for tragedies & comedies alike !


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> God I hope this guy finds this thread so he can make another video about all the F'ing Uber drivers on UP who have no sympathy for his plight.


Screw this guy and anybody else that wouldn't put that kids safety first.


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

"Stupid you are.Breed you must not"


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Could you imagine if Ribak was the driver for this ride? He would have walked them both home, while carrying the laundry, the child and this dude on his back. Then he would have remodeled their house, given this dude a nice haircut, filled up the Spider man balloon with new helium, gotten him proper blinds for the windows, raised the child as his own, sent it to private school and gotten it into an Ivy League college.

This could have been a very different story.


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> Like I said looks better when I keep the sides and back shaved down, planned on getting that done today probably, will upload a shot of after for show as well.


yours is slicked back and looks OK. His looks like the barber was turn 90 degrees when he cut his hair.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Could you imagine if Ribak was the driver for this ride? He would have walked them both home, while carrying the laundry, the child and this dude on his back. Then he would have remodeled their house, given this dude a nice haircut, filled up the Spider man balloon with new helium, gotten him proper blinds for the windows, raised the child as his own, sent it to private school and gotten it into an Ivy League college.
> 
> This could have been a very different story.


On the surface, the video appears to be a clear cut case where the driver simply rejected the ride in order to be in compliance with UBER policy (also safety regulations and possibly local laws). However, the video also serves as a great reminder for interacting with customers, assessing each situation and taking the appropriate action.

A) Many drivers will refuse pickups at certain locations (grocery stores, bus stops, strip clubs, etc&#8230. I personally do not set such limitations&#8230;but I have no issue with the choices made by fellow drivers.
B) This particular situation highlights the importance of keeping doors locked while approaching a pickup point. This gives the additional time needed to assess the situation.
C) For this scenario (based on the info in the video), the pax is at a laundromat with his child(ren) on an overcast day (based on the reflection of the clouds in the background glass).

Based on the info, an educated guess would be that the pax is going a short distance with his completed laundry load. I would ask the pax how far he was going. If it was 10 miles or less (with no freeway) , I would offer to provide the ride. However, if the distance was longer, then I would decline. If the distance was only a few blocks, then I would offer to carry his laundry load (basket, bag or container) while he walks with his kid(s).


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Ribak said:


> ...
> 
> Based on the info, an educated guess would be that the pax is going a short distance with his completed laundry load. I would ask the pax how far he was going. *If it was 10 miles or less (with no freeway) , I would offer to provide the ride.* However, if the distance was longer, then I would decline. If the distance was only a few blocks, then I would offer to carry his laundry load (basket, bag or container) while he walks with his kid(s).


https://www.injurylawcolorado.com/l...r-accidents-occur-within-10-miles-of-home.htm

*Nearly 70% of Car Accidents Occur Within 10 Miles of Home*

_October 31, 2012

Figures provided by the National Highway Traffic and Safety Administration reveal some interesting facts about car accidents. Of all collisions that occur in the United States, approximately 52% occur within a 5-mile radius of home while an astounding 69% occur within 10 miles.

Another survey by Progressive Insurance corroborates these numbers.

Although the vast majority of accidents occur close to home, most of them tend to be relatively minor. Perhaps you're leaving your neighborhood and a neighbor pulls out of their driveway and hits your car in the side. Or maybe you're at the neighborhood grocery store and someone hits you while crossing through the parking lot.

Data from the survey also shows that the farther from home the accident occurs, the more severe it tends to be. This is especially true for accidents that occur on busy highways and interstates where vehicles are traveling at much faster speeds over longer distances.

Why do so many accidents occur so close to home?

Progressive's survey sheds some light on this important question. Broadly speaking, drivers tend to have a false sense of security when driving close to home. For example, drivers are less likely to wear their seatbelts when driving to the neighborhood Jiffy store.

Another big factor is distractions. Whether it's talking on a cell phone, scanning the radio/Ipod or eating while driving, any little thing that diverts your attention from the road can open the door for a collision.

When on a busy highway, drivers are more likely to maintain their focus on the primary task at hand and save the cell phone call, texting or radio scanning for later.

Safety experts, as well as most car accident attorneys (&#8230;including us), are pretty vocal about distracted driving.

Just because you're close to home doesn't mean the danger of a car accident is lower. In fact, you should be twice as cautious when driving in your neighborhood or down to the corner mini-mart.

Simply being aware dramatically reduces the chance of you being in a car accident, regardless of whether you're just cruising down the street or traveling in another state._

Maybe rethink that...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Im thinking buying 2 of this..
> Easy to store in my trunk..
> Plus I hope getting tips as ROI..
> $18 at walmart.


You'd be held fully responsible if something happened to the kid while strapped in since you provided the seat and not the parent. Plus it'd make things tougher for other drivers "but my LAST driver had one"


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ribak said:


> On the surface, the video appears to be a clear cut case where the driver simply rejected the ride in order to be in compliance with UBER policy (also safety regulations and possibly local laws). However, the video also serves as a great reminder for interacting with customers, assessing each situation and taking the appropriate action.
> 
> A) Many drivers will refuse pickups at certain locations (grocery stores, bus stops, strip clubs, etc&#8230. I personally do not set such limitations&#8230;but I have no issue with the choices made by fellow drivers.
> B) This particular situation highlights the importance of keeping doors locked while approaching a pickup point. This gives the additional time needed to assess the situation.
> ...


Why do you decline long rides? They're my bread and butter... and the more highway miles the better, because the trip is over faster and I get paid per mile.



Lawlet91 said:


> Lack of gereral space in this small ass apartment so what isn't used for clothes is storage space lol. Rent has gotten rather absurd in Orlando that a small apartment runs about a grand at least here and wages have definitely not kept up
> 
> Need to do laundry today so that's why


Ohhh Orlando, say no more. I've a tiny apartment myself


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Good job guys! By the looks of the second video he is really shaken up by the feedback he has received. You can see he's a fragile piece of work. Mothers don't do drugs while pregnant!


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he leavrs good tops


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

If your vehicle has commercial license plates that say the words
"Vehicle For Hire" on them,
and you have the appropriate driver's license (CDL or Taxi or Limo license),
then you are a vehicle for hire and are covered by those kinds of laws.

Otherwise, NO, you are not a vehicle for hire under those laws.

That's why, for example, the safety rules are different for pax in taxicabs v. Uber.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

26 thumbs down and counting. 
0 thumbs up.
Vote people...


----------



## just uberX (Sep 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is he ****ing ******ed??


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Based on the info, an educated guess would be that the pax is going a short distance with his completed laundry load. I would ask the pax how far he was going. If it was 10 miles or less (with no freeway) , I would offer to provide the ride.


And if anything happened during that ride, even the slightest fender bender or hitting a pot hole, this this dude would sue you for everything that you're worth for harming his "precious" child.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> And if anything happened during that ride, even the slightest fender bender or hitting a pot hole, this* this dude would sue you for everything that you're worth* for harming his "precious" child.


LOL. Good one. Anyhow....your scenario applies to every ride.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ribak said:


> LOL. Good one. Anyhow....your scenario applies to every ride.


Only if I decide to give a ride to a infant or toddler without a car seat on every ride.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Warning language
> 
> 
> 
> ...


******


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> If this dumpster fire dad was white he would look like he's trying to channel Hitler.


----------



## Direwolfismyspiritanimal (Oct 2, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Nice!  Too bad Hitler didn't have a lip stud, they could be father and son.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> On the surface, the video appears to be a clear cut case where the driver simply rejected the ride in order to be in compliance with UBER policy (also safety regulations and possibly local laws). However, the video also serves as a great reminder for interacting with customers, assessing each situation and taking the appropriate action.
> 
> A) Many drivers will refuse pickups at certain locations (grocery stores, bus stops, strip clubs, etc&#8230. I personally do not set such limitations&#8230;but I have no issue with the choices made by fellow drivers.
> B) This particular situation highlights the importance of keeping doors locked while approaching a pickup point. This gives the additional time needed to assess the situation.
> ...


You wouldn't fold it for him?!? Wow, I'm starting to lose faith in you..


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal said:


> Nice!  Too bad Hitler didn't have a lip stud, they could be father and son.


He would have been put on a train if he was in Nazi Germany. 
Yeah sure Hitler wasn't fond of the Jews but he had absolutely zero tolerance for the mentally impaired.


----------



## Mapnik (Sep 4, 2016)

You can rest assured:
the self-driving car will take all the babies you can pile in, no child-seats required and no lip from these stupid drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Nope, it's the parents who get fined. For hire drivers are exempt. But the parents in the back seat aren't.


In FL TNCs (rideshare) are not considered for hire drivers . At least that is my understanding. We also do not have the same protection against illegal items left in our cars...



HotUberMess said:


> Last paragraph.
> 
> View attachment 210652
> View attachment 210650


http://www.leg.state.fl.us/statutes...ng=&URL=0600-0699/0627/Sections/0627.748.html


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

So if we keep a carseat in the cargo area we can earn extra for it? I found this on their site...

"Uber Car Seat provides uberX vehicles equipped with a car seat. To request Uber Car Seat, tap the 'car seat' option after selecting the uberX vehicle type. A $10 surcharge is added to uberX pricing for Uber Car Seat trips.
Uber Car Seat provides one forward-facing car seat for a child who is at least:
(a) 12 months old AND
(b) 22 lbs. AND
(c) 31 inches."

I checked my rider app and don't see a car seat option where the Uber instructions say it will be...it's only for NYC...why in the heck do they have "options" available in one city but not another? It's not like car seats are anything special and it's been over year at least since the option has been available.

I couldn't find any information on whether the driver gets any cut of the fee.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

henrygates said:


> I couldn't find any information on whether the driver gets any cut of the fee.


My bet (purely speculation) is that Uber will keep the $10 surcharge as a Car Seat Service Fee.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Reported.


----------



## TheKiltedKraut (Apr 4, 2018)

Direwolfismyspiritanimal

LOVE your Avatar!!! LOL



njn said:


> Reported.


Why?!?! What's wrong with this thread??


----------

